# Longines Electronic



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

*This arrived today, purchased on the 'bay for not a lot of cash as a non runner. *

Thought i take a chance as Paul had already agreed to look at it for me if needed. ( Thanks Paul )

Spent the afternoon cleaning her up, re-positioned the contacts, new battery and Hey presto!..off she went..well pleased.

I keep trying to find a watch to wear to work, they are always too good, too ****, or i end up taking them apart when i need spares..

This though fits the bill perfectly...nice chunky 70's design, good maker, pretty comfortable and should be a reasonable timekeeper...



















*I am expecting some more exciting & unusual stuff in the post very soon. Can't wait!!!







*

Regards Keith


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Nice. That looks like a NSA bracelet too. Good catch


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks Dave.

The bracelet looks like it goes with the watch, has a Longines clasp, but is marked ' Made in Japan ', so not really sure whether its the genuine one or not!

What is it with NSA bracelets? i have a few floating about, they are all pressed links and although well made they aren't really a match for solid link bracelets in my opinion. I must be missing something!


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Really like that Keith. Great find.









I'm another fan of NSA bracelets. You're right they're not the best quality by modern standards but very comfy, and so right with a 70's watch IMO

Rich


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Superb...! Love it.

Im guessing a GP 351/352 movt? It looks very similar to my more muted designed FL.

I would think yours may have had a bracelet similar to my FL. Do you have a pic of the back and how the bracelet fixing is done?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Very nice Keith, I do like those 70's style cases


----------



## 94mattda (Jun 26, 2008)

Hello i am new to this forum. I recently purchased the Longines Electronic on this thread through ebay..... lovely looking watch and perfect for work. I have always loved watches and have had around 20 in the last few years. Currently i have this Longines, a Cartier Santos and a Police watch.

The reason i joined is i have managed to track an original bracelet through the Longines museum in Switzerland and am awaiting a quote from them. Once done thought i would add a few pics.


----------

